# Lurchers in America



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Lurchers are a sighthound crosses with another breed of dog. Often times it is a sighthoundXherder cross or a sighthoundXhunting dog cross. They are not an official breed but they are a long standing traditional dog used from hare or fox hunting in the UK.

My problem lies here. They are known almost exclusively in the UK! I really like the temperament and the athletic ability of these dogs but they are only bred far, far away from me. Does anyone have any experience with these types of dogs? Has anyone seen any in rescues over here in the States? Are there any Lurcher breeders over here? I've done a Google search and have only yielded Lurcher breeders in the UK. There is a Southern Lurcher Rescue but they are also kind of far away and only allow people with 6' fences and dog insurance to adopt. 

Note: I'm not looking to get a Lurcher today or tomorrow by any means. I am trying to do a little bit more "breed" research.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There are some sport border collie people breeding borderwhippets for flyball. I guess those would technically be a 'lurcher' type. Not familiar with anything else.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, if you really REALLY wanted a Lurcher and the only breeders you could find were on the other side of the Atlantic... you could always opt to import. It's what I would do if I had my heart set on a breed that I just couldn't find here in Europe.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

WhippetXBC does count. Its attempting to get the best of both worlds. Speed from the Whippet, extreme focus and drive from the BC. I wonder how they turn out. Pretty similar to what I'm looking for.

I could import... I try not to ship animals though. I feel it puts a lot of stress on the dog. I ponder how much that would be. If it were to be astronomical I would probably just wait until a Lurcher type popped up in a shelter.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I live in the UK and i used to have a Lurcher. She was not the breed i wanted, they lied to me but i still loved her. She was i think a WhippetxBC. I had no idea you could not get Lurchers in the US. Bella was mad must of been the BC in her, she was also very clever again the BC in her!. I never thought about Lurchers but i would have another one, even though Bella had alot of issues, she didn't have a great start to her life.

I'm not sure where you could look to see if you could adopt one though. I guess you could contact the rescues and ask them, after all if you don't ask you don't get.  I can help give you names of rescues if you like.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi RabbleFox,

I work in Greyhound adoption and we do get Lurchers in- our group just placed one, here in NY. The group swore he was a Grey/GSD but I personally think it was smooth collie mixed in there.  Lurchers are technically sighthound/herding mixes.

More common in the US, there are greyhound mixes called "Coyote Greyhounds" because they are bred to hunt coyotes out in the midwest. Usually racing lines crossed with local hunting dogs or coldbloods. They may also be called "Long Dogs", which are greyhounds crossed with another sighthound (usually staghound or wolfhound).

Greyhound adoption groups in the midwest- from Ohio to Kansas, down to Texas- get these mixes in and I'm sure could assist you. They're harder to place because so many people want the purebred ex-racers! If you're on the East Coast, Greyhound Friends in Massachusetts often gets Lurchers and Long Dogs (I just checked their site and they have one now. And I just perused some TX gryehound adoption sites quickly, and many have Saluki/Greyhound Long Dogs for adoption).

Are you looking for a competitive performance dog? I don't know if I'd Coyote Greyhound or Long Dog in that case. I don't think I'd get a lurcher, either, if the sighthound blood is greyhound LOL. The Lurcher and Long Dogs I've had experience with are fast and active but not drivey OR are total couch potatoes with a turn-on switch for squirrels only.  

I am not an expert though. I've been in Greyhounds for 10+ years but I've only known 1 lurcher (which I fostered) and 2 Long Dogs. So anyway... that's my experience. 

Jen


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Jen! I really value your input. When I'm ready, I will have to talk to the rescues and see if they can't point me in the correct direction. I must be the opposite of the general public because I definitely don't want a pure Greyhound! Don't get me wrong, they are beautiful and fantastic dogs but I am looking for something to compete with. I might have to do a lot of looking about if I were to go with a Lurcher for a competition dog. I do need a dog with at least a smidgen of drive. I can work up from there, I think. It might come down the individual. I have watched Lurchers compete at very high levels in last Cruft's agility competition. I know they can do it! It might be up to the correct mix of sighthound + herding dog that also makes the best competitor. Something with BC probably...


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Are lurchers a real "breed" in the UK? To compete at Crufts? 

That's really interesting.

Jen


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You can compete with mixed breeds in agility. 

Borderwhippets are mostly a flyball thing. Never met any myself but know they're being bred sometimes.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

jenz said:


> Are lurchers a real "breed" in the UK? To compete at Crufts?
> 
> That's really interesting.
> 
> Jen


To compete in agility, you do not need to be a breed at all. Mutts welcome! I don't know the specifics of Cruft's rules or the UKC agility rules but if its anything like the AKC, you just need to register your dog with the associations mix breed registry. Then you are all set to compete!

Cruft's 2012, Agility-International-Large: Lurcher comes in at 15:39






Not a fantastic showing but the dog had to compete at extremely high levels against the infamous Border Collies to even get there.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My friend got a dog from the Humane Society, and I swear she's a sighthound/BC mix. I suppose she could be something else but that's really what she looks like to me. No way to know for sure of course, or even where she came from--whether it was a purposeful mix or an accident. My mom also has a little dog (25 pounds) who is clearly part sighthound but I wouldn't even begin to guess what she's mixed with, LOL.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Willowy said:


> My friend got a dog from the Humane Society, and I swear she's a sighthound/BC mix. I suppose she could be something else but that's really what she looks like to me. No way to know for sure of course, or even where she came from...


That's the mix that I would probably look for. I wish Lurchers were more established. Or just a real breed. I know rescuing is the noble thing to do and I'm generally against breeding crosses but I would like as much background information on my lurcher as possible. The more I know about the pups past and his heritage, the more likely I will able to select the dog with the correct drive. I will probably go the rescue route but get a dog ~8 months to 2 years. I will be able to tell temperament and potential between those ages best.


----------



## Ry123 (Nov 4, 2021)

jenz said:


> Hi RabbleFox,
> 
> I work in Greyhound adoption and we do get Lurchers in- our group just placed one, here in NY. The group swore he was a Grey/GSD but I personally think it was smooth collie mixed in there.  Lurchers are technically sighthound/herding mixes.
> 
> ...


Jen Thanks for this info. I too am on the east coast and am looking for a lurcher. I'm going to try to check these sites out but if you know any other info please share. Thanks again so much.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over eight years old and the original poster hasn't been active here since 2016, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Do feel free to start a new thread about lurchers if you have any questions, and our currently active members will be able to chime in!


----------

